# Help Wanted: Rodian Fringer



## Jack Haggerty (Mar 26, 2002)

The Star Wars Iconic game is looking for an experienced Rodian Fringer to play the part of Kelko, mechanic and tour guide.

Applicants should provide a single page resume, cover letter, three references and a job history for the last five years.


----------

